# Tyranids and Necrons in Febuary.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much as it says on the tin, the latest rumours are that we'll be seeing both a tyranid and a Necron second wave during febuary:

Mid-month Tyranids:
4 Plastic Kits
4 Finecast

Late-month Necrons:

4 Vehicles Kits (1 walker, 2 aircraft)
Tomb Spyders



While I'm guessing that the Nids may see the long awaited Tervigon and maybe a plastic Tyrant kit, I'm guessing the finecast will be the character models, such as Doom..

Necrons however, I'm guessing we're going to see the Triarch Stalker, the Tomb blades and the Scythe flyers. Will be interested in seeing IF the Spyders are a 3 pack and a duel kit with the Wraiths as speculated....


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Is a dual wave 2 of this size unusual?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Any chance of Canoptek Wraiths for the 'crons?

Either way, looking forward to seeing all of these.


----------



## Time 2 Roll (Dec 12, 2011)

Excited about the new models. How excited? Finally got me out of my lurking state and to post. 

Tervigon is a must. Doom would be cool. I'd also like to see a Tyrannofex.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

...and still no Space Wolves second wave... the long wait continues.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> ...and still no Space Wolves second wave... the long wait continues.


Possibly with the release of 6th ed  On the upside, the nightscythe and doomscythe are separate kits? I don't buy that. I reckon the tomb spyders will be a double kit with wraiths, if so, that is awesome, because i absolutely love wraiths, they are super effective.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Any chance of Canoptek Wraiths for the 'crons?



If you believe the rumors, Wraiths are going to be a duel kit with the Spiders.... check the artwork for the two in the codex... they're similar enough to see how you could make one from the other.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> If you believe the rumors, Wraiths are going to be a duel kit with the Spiders.... check the artwork for the two in the codex... they're similar enough to see how you could make one from the other.


Ah cool. I have bought the codex but haven't had a look through it properly yet.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> ...and still no Space Wolves second wave... the long wait continues.


 Trust me, Tyranid players feel your pain, it's about time we had a second wave. I don't even remember how long ago the nid dex came out, but it's been a couple years at least. If there's 8 models I would reckon tervigon, doom, parasite, plastic tyrant, tyrranofex, harpy, swarmlord and not sure what else we're missing off the top of my head without my codex. Maybe a prime or something, but thank goodness, it's about time!

Bear in mind I have no info to back this up, just trying to think of models we don't have right now.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fingers crossed for that long awaited Nid second wave.


----------



## Time 2 Roll (Dec 12, 2011)

Scythes said:


> Trust me, Tyranid players feel your pain, it's about time we had a second wave. I don't even remember how long ago the nid dex came out, but it's been a couple years at least. If there's 8 models I would reckon tervigon, doom, parasite, plastic tyrant, tyrranofex, harpy, swarmlord and not sure what else we're missing off the top of my head without my codex. Maybe a prime or something, but thank goodness, it's about time!
> 
> Bear in mind I have no info to back this up, just trying to think of models we don't have right now.



Prime would be nice. I also wouldn't be surprised to see a plastic or finecast model for either the deathleaper or the biovore.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I hear - 

CRONS - 
- dual kit plastic Spyders/Wraiths. 3 to a box.
- Triarch Stalker. Large plastic walker.
- Night/Doomscythe. Large dual plastic kit. 
- Bikers, can't remember what they're called in the codex, no idea how many to a box
- Smattering of Finecast characters, I think the 4 legged guy and the bloke with no artwork (I honestly can't remember their names)

Nids....honestly, at this point i'll believe it when I see it. But, if it happens, heres my guesses - 

- Plastic Tyrant, with options for wings or swarmlord
- Tervigon
- Tyrannofex
- Harpy
- Parasite Finecast
- Doom Finecast
- Shrike upgrade Finecast
- Ymgarl upgrade Finecast

However, i'd say its INCREDIBLY unlikely we'll see all of this stuff at once in Feb - If I had to guess i'd say 2 plastic/2 Finecast for Nids (to keep the nid players happy) and all the above for Crons (so people don't lose interest in the lastest GW shiney-shiney)


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Scythes said:


> Trust me, Tyranid players feel your pain, it's about time we had a second wave. I don't even remember how long ago the nid dex came out


It came out this month 2010. Space Wolves have been waiting longer, but i agree nids need it more when core units of your army dont actually exist. I just hope you guys get what you have been waiting for, because unlike space wolves, nids have no substitute or decent 3rd party models for the tervigon/ tyrranofex.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm keen to see a Swarmlord being released!


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

MrPete said:


> From what I hear -
> 
> CRONS -
> - dual kit plastic Spyders/Wraiths. 3 to a box.
> ...


this will make me very happy especialy if the 3 X spider/wrath is true


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Mr. Pete with the I'll believe it when I see it for the Nids, but that list makes me all happy and warm inside.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I haven't had a nid army since early 3rd. This could tempt me back to the hivemind.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hell, I might even by a plastic swarm lord kit if it were to come out. TBH, I am really interested to see what the new bid models will look like. 

As far as Crons are concerned I have every model I need already, so not much interesting on that front.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats alot of product at once but with 6th and hobbit penned for this year the release scedual is narrowed and GW do keep chucking curve balls so i can see it happening


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well as long as I'm getting my Stalker and my Wraiths for my 'Crons soon, I'm happy... as they're the only things I want to play that I haven't gotten yet. 

My Nekthyst dynasty needs some sneaky evil stalkers to fit its theme!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I have no idea when it's being released (the daemon prince took 2 years after it was completed and painted, as did the mounted daemonettes) but I have it on good authority that the Tervigon is *gorgeous*... :wink:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

edit, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Silly question maybe, isn't the swarmlord a hive tyrant with loads of bone swords? if so then the kit would surely contain some extra head and spiky bits options plus swords to make one?

Harpy would be a definite with flyers in 6th.

Necrons, I would expect then 1st or 2nd quarter this year as GW seem to ride the buzz more than they used to, release wave one then drop one soon after - much better way imho


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I doubt that Flyers will be in 6th ed. - it'll stay as skimmers, and Flyers will be an expansion or kept in Apocalypse along with all the other FW stuff.

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If the stalkers look cool I will restart my crons, which I planned to when they were released but every list i wrote ended up with a pair of stalkers, the scythe flyers would be cool

Tyranid release would be amazing esp with a tervigon, I heard that the harpy has been ready for over 2 years, but has been put on the back burner, nice if it finally saw spore choaked skies. Hopefully with the release of the tervigon we nid players can be happy again and we can more past the GW v CH scrape that has seemed to blight it for a while 

I think flyers may get a different treatment to skimmers next ed as there are more and more of them availible in game, maybe the option to "fly high" to move very quickly accross the board? I'm hoping for a plastic nightwing now!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The Harpy wouldn't benefit from flyer rules, it's just a winged monstrous creature. And dropping those spore mines of its is very dangerous indeed, as it only moves 12" and leaves 3 large blasts in it's wake. I'd still buy one though if it's cool enough :wink: I'm a firm believer in taking risks with swarms...

I'm also hoping for Shrikes. Yes, they are overpriced and horribly fragile, but if modelled right would look lovely. :biggrin:

Christmas gift vouchers on standby.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Bubblematrix said:


> Silly question maybe, isn't the swarmlord a hive tyrant with loads of bone swords? if so then the kit would surely contain some extra head and spiky bits options plus swords to make one?


Yes, the swarmlord is a kind of hive tyrant. And no, the kit does not contain enough boneswords to create a swarmlord. My friend had to buy extra kit to get enough boneswords to create it. (I can't remember if it was just an extra kit or two--I should remember this since he was rather upset to put it mildly.)


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I meant the "new" kit, if a new set of hive tyrant sprues were made I would expect the swarmlord variant to be on there.

@MidnightSun I am not sure if the rumored leak has been rubished at all, but it had flyers in, I was going off that


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't see a plastic hive tyrant really. why would they when they already have a finecast kit out for it.

Would like to see a tervigon/tyrannofex dual kit though!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mixer86 said:


> Can't see a plastic hive tyrant really. why would they when they already have a finecast kit out for it.


because they need a swarmlord kit ...so they can put them both in one box in plastic like they do with almost every single plastic kit now


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Bubblematrix said:


> I meant the "new" kit, if a new set of hive tyrant sprues were made I would expect the swarmlord variant to be on there.


Sorry for misunderstanding. This seems reasonable, but with GW's track record with tyranids....

@mixer86: are the tervigon and tyrannofex that similar in body type? I remember looking at the pics in the codex and it's hard to tell what they even look like.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

based on the pics in the codex its hard to say as the tervigon pic is from head on and doesn't really indicate shape and length, but based on fluff both are in essence massive hulking monsters, only real difference is one carries a MASSIVE cannon on its face and the other spawns gaunts, i think its the most likey dual kit we'll see for nids IMHO.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Nid upgrade sprue. Something like paired boneswords for tyrants and boneswords and lashwhips for warriors. This would allow them to just make the tyrant in finecast, leave the warrior as is, but still allow you to make all the variants, like a DA or BT upgrade sprue.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't see the tervigon and tyrranofex being the same kit. 

Tervigon: 3+ save, one minor gun, lots of spawning sacs.
Tyrranofex: 2+ save, 3 weapons with multiple options for each. 

It would be like putting a harpy and a tyrant in the same kit, because they both have the option for wings...


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

But they're the pretty much just upgraded fex's. You either put the sacs on it for a tervigon or the guns on it for a tyrranofex. it wouldn't be that hard to make a dual kit.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

GWs current record with multi-model kits is in my opinion very good, so even if the Tyranofex and Tervigon are quite different I cna see them shoe-horning them onto the same sprue, all it would need is the basic shape being the same and as that seems up for debat I could easily see GW giving it a go.

Some of the new multi-model kits really have been impressive - see the war sphinx kit for an idea of how two quite different models can come out of largely the same parts.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I love the multi-model kits. Its a great idea to be able to just sell one kit that can make multiple things, and then you can use the extra bits for customizing other models etc.... 

My only problem with the multi-kits however, is the extra bits you end up with. Usefull as they may be, they do make the kit more expensive then it should be for the one model type you'll probably use it for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The multi model kits are mainly to save shelf space,think how much space the imperial guard vehicles would take up if every variant had its own box ?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> The multi model kits are mainly to save shelf space,think how much space the imperial guard vehicles would take up if every variant had its own box ?


Exactly... every store would have to be a small warehouse if every variant was catered for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Exactly... every store would have to be a small warehouse if every variant was catered for.


true enough, also apart from shop space there is the production costs. all variant boxes. more and smaller machine runs for the moulds,shipping costs.
which if you think about it would mean higher overheads, which would mean higher prices. So when you think about it by putting more than one model in a kit they are actually saving us money.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh I don't doubt that it saves space and money. I just think that the Tyrannofex would require a LOT more carapace (most heavily armoured thing inthe list) and weapon options (4 at least) than a Tervigon, and doesn't make a good match-up in my opinion. 

They may do it anyway, and I'll have a huge bits box as a result, but it makes more sense for them to retool the Carnifex into a Carni/Tervi multikit (both can get crushing claws and scything talons, back carapaces work for stinger salvo, frag spines and cluster spines, etc, and especially as no-one buys them for anything but making Tervis any more), and have the hugely armoured Tyrranofex as a sole kit. 
The Leman Russ has many turret options, but is in one box. This would be like that.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has posted about this yet, but the Hive Tyrant has been completely removed from the GW store. I did a quick check and nothing else seems to have gone.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope still there 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat630002a&prodId=prod1160115a


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just had a look online, it's still there.
I wonder if the snot pod will be amongst the releases? Hope so and obviously a tervigon.


damit ninja'd


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checked again and it's not showing up for me. Hopefully the screenshot attached . . .


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zer0 said:


> Just checked again and it's not showing up for me. Hopefully the screenshot attached . . .


its there on my screen,what country are you in?

edit: your in the states, and yes its gone in all sections


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> its there on my screen,what country are you in?
> 
> edit: your in the states, and yes its gone in all sections


Figured it would be a country thing. I take this as a more concrete confirmation that a new Tyrant kit is coming. More importantly, the 'Fex kit is still up, so I think that sinks the idea of a combined 'Fex/Tervigon kit. Makes me more optomistic that the Tervigon and Tryrannofex will be a combined kit.


----------



## Time 2 Roll (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, Tyrant is gone on my page as well. This makes me optimistic, not because I really care if the Tyrant is going to plastic or not but because I have to believe the new product will be coming (relatively) soon.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

As for a harder carapace on the tyrannofex, they could just make a add on carapace piece like the carnifex has already. And if they make a combo carnifex/tyrannofex kit, they have to remake the whole carnifex kit, a kit that still works very well. That would take the money to make two kits instead of one. While it would probably be better to do it that way, they'll probably make it the other way.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

*Shrugs* i'll be happy with whatever is released, it just makes more sense to combine the tervi and carnifex, given the options. Combine the tervi and the tyrannofex, and the sales on bits bodies will soar, as you'll have *all* the tervi options left over when you make a tyrranofex. 

It is however unlikely though, as retooling 2 kits - however efficient doing so would be - is more expensive and time consuming than making one new inefficient kit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well we do find out the advance orders for the first half of February a week from Saturday anyways. For those who cannot be bothered to work it out thats Saturday 28th January.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

It will easily work just look at the Leman Russ and demolisher kits, both have identical chassis sprues just a different turret option sprue.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

At this rate my base necron army will be ready to welcome their new wraith,night scythe, and tomb spider brother in all their painted finery.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> It will easily work just look at the Leman Russ and demolisher kits, both have identical chassis sprues just a different turret option sprue.


That's great, but the tervigon and tyrannofex are not identical chassis. Tervigon and carnifex are. 

It would be like trying to put a leman russ (with turret and sponson options) on the same sprue as a chimera. Not beyond imagining, but not the logical way of doing it.

The tyrannofex has options for 3 main guns, 3 thorax swarms and 2 other weapons. The tervigon has the option for scything talons, crushing claws and 2 other weapons. Both have different armour values. There is more in common between a Tyrant and a tyrranofex weapon-wise than the tervigon. The pictures were done years before the models, don't forget...

I have no doubt they *could* cram it all in, but it's a silly way of doing it...


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well people, GW has been on a dual-kit releasing spree nowadays. I'm thinking the two Necron flyer multi-kit, along with a Tyranid Tyrannofex/Tervigon kit will be coming out. 

Seeing the Doom of Malan'tai with a Finecast model would be great. I have a strong feeling two of the Tyranid finecast models would be the Biovore kit, and Deathleaper.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Tervigon is bigger than carni, the pics in the codex for the tervi and tyrano look alike, and its very rare for the models to abandon the art. The reason the tervigon is associated with the carni kit is thats the primary kit tyranid players have had to convert one from for the past too many years. I for one have always been annoyed by the conversions due to looking small

For those doubting different looking duel kits the terrorgheist and ZD look very different when standing next to each other yet keep most parts the same, duel kits can go WAY beyond having a different gun barrel


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't wate to see the Necron 2nd wave:victory: but i wish GW would get off there ass and release the Space Wolves 2nd wave (I.E) Thunderwolves:ireful2:. Outher than that i'm so happy i could just squrt:laugh:.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> ...and still no Space Wolves second wave... the long wait continues.


lucas the trickster is no longer available to order in metal could either be an indicator of a new finecast wave or a new space wolf wave


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

People keep banging on about space wolf wave but what are they genuinely missing ?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thunderwolves, Bjorn... dedicated Wolf Lord kit a la SM Commander...

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Thunderwolves, Bjorn... dedicated Wolf Lord kit a la SM Commander...
> 
> Midnight


So just Thunderwolves then since there IS a Bjorn model. It may be old but it is still around. You can't say you just need a new model since you have an older version of a model or Eldar players would almost certainly have a "second wave" by now. Also a Wolf Lord in PA can easily be converted out of the Space Marine commander with the Grey Hunters box since you get soo many pieces I am sure there is excess to what you need.

Now a generic Rune Priest I could agree with you.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

demon bringer said:


> lucas the trickster is no longer available to order in metal could either be an indicator of a new finecast wave or a new space wolf wave


Why? Lukas was a new morel, they are not redoing him, he will be converted to finecast. As for a 2nd wave, I have resigned myself to the fact that we sre nit going to be getting one. We may get T wolves, but we wont be getting anything else.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Games Workshop will never ever release Thunderwolves.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> Why? Lukas was a new morel, they are not redoing him, he will be converted to finecast. As for a 2nd wave, I have resigned myself to the fact that we sre nit going to be getting one. We may get T wolves, but we wont be getting anything else.


i never said they where redoing him just that the metal mini is no longer avialable so if they update him to finecast he could either be released with some thunder wolves (which i would class as a second wave since that is the only thing i consider missing) or release him with other finecast updates from other armys (another finecast release) 

sorry i took this thread off topic with my speculations (wishfull thinking) btw


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I apologise, i was quite hungover when i posted that response. I see more clearly now.


----------

